# Mk677



## AGGRO

I read a lot how good this stuff is. How many guys have used it on here. What do you notice from it? What dose do you use? I read all the typical gh sides with high water retention. I am thinking saving money by running this and a smaller dose of hgh. Anyone use both on here?


----------



## lycan Venom

I was running mk677 at 25mg ed. The appetite increase is fucking insane. I would advise to give it a shot.


----------



## ASHOP

lycan Venom said:


> I was running mk677 at 25mg ed. The appetite increase is fucking insane. I would advise to give it a shot.



Indeed! The appetite increase was like nothing I've ever experienced. I have to keep mine around 12.5mg daily,,,25mg daily makes me somewhat lethargic through the day.


----------



## odin

Aggro I would recommend trying it. It's really good when bulking and not just due to the appetite increase. I would start low in dose and move up if side effects aren't bad. Expect a few pounds of water the first week even if you use a low dose.


----------



## AGGRO

I don't mind some water or an appetite increase. I am going to try it. Thanks


----------



## ASHOP

AGGRO said:


> I don't mind some water or an appetite increase. I am going to try it. Thanks



Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## woody

im new to peptides besides M2..is this kinda like HGH? i never could afford HGH so never gave it a shot.


----------



## ASHOP

woody said:


> im new to peptides besides M2..is this kinda like HGH? i never could afford HGH so never gave it a shot.



Yes MK677 has similar effects,,,great alternative if you cant afford or find HGH.


----------



## Viking

ASHOP said:


> Yes MK677 has similar effects,,,great alternative if you cant afford or find HGH.



I agree. I was surprised how effective it was. A cheap alternative to hgh.


----------



## squatster

Just likeHGH- the longer you use it - tge more affective it is


----------



## lycan Venom

If you get lethargic try eating something wirh a shit load of sugar or pixoe sticks. Lmk if it picked you up. Just tried it nit thinking about it and almost instsntly the lethargy went away.


----------



## lycan Venom

Scratch that. Forgot it stops the release of GH.


----------



## *Bio*

I've found with MK-677 it depends on the individual.  Many people, myself included, need to adjust the dosage in order to minimize the lethargy and high BP.  I do 12.5mg EOD, sometimes everyday but I have to watch BP.


----------



## Elvia1023

*Bio* said:


> I've found with MK-677 it depends on the individual.  Many people, myself included, need to adjust the dosage in order to minimize the lethargy and high BP.  I do 12.5mg EOD, sometimes everyday but I have to watch BP.



For this reason I recommend getting liquid or low dosed tablets. 25mg caps are a no go as they are simply too high if you are sensitive to it's effects. Geno does 10mg tabs and many sellers offer liquid so you can dose it at any amount you want which is ideal.


----------



## squatster

Elvia1023 said:


> For this reason I recommend getting liquid or low dosed tablets. 25mg caps are a no go as they are simply too high if you are sensitive to it's effects. Geno does 10mg tabs and many sellers offer liquid so you can dose it at any amount you want which is ideal.


10mg tabs is the way to go in my opinion. 
The price you guys sell them for is a no brainer.  For some reason all the suppliers charge crazy money for there MK 677
It's not an expensive product to put together.
I like you guys at Geno.
Your nor pigs like these other places - great product for a great price


----------



## AGGRO

ASHOP said:


> Let us know how it works for you.



I will.



*Bio* said:


> I've found with MK-677 it depends on the individual.  Many people, myself included, need to adjust the dosage in order to minimize the lethargy and high BP.  I do 12.5mg EOD, sometimes everyday but I have to watch BP.



I always check my bp so will make sure I do daily when I start.



Elvia1023 said:


> For this reason I recommend getting liquid or low dosed tablets. 25mg caps are a no go as they are simply too high if you are sensitive to it's effects. Geno does 10mg tabs and many sellers offer liquid so you can dose it at any amount you want which is ideal.



I will do that. Start low and see how I feel.


----------



## AGGRO

squatster said:


> 10mg tabs is the way to go in my opinion.
> The price you guys sell them for is a no brainer.  For some reason all the suppliers charge crazy money for there MK 677
> It's not an expensive product to put together.
> I like you guys at Geno.
> Your nor pigs like these other places - great product for a great price



I will check them out. 10mg seems to be a good dose to start with.


----------



## jimmy14

AGGRO said:


> I read a lot how good this stuff is. How many guys have used it on here. What do you notice from it? What dose do you use? I read all the typical gh sides with high water retention. I am thinking saving money by running this and a smaller dose of hgh. Anyone use both on here?


Hey did u get a chance to run mk677 yet?

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

Mk677 is the best non aas available but always remember to start fm the lowest dosage and increase slowly.


----------



## jimmy14

I ran some couple months ago idk if I can say which brand but I thought it was pretty good I guess really couldn't compare to another on cause it was my first time but I got a little bloated was lethargic first couple weeks and it went away and my appetite was through the roof, sleep was a lite bit better I would try it again but I moved on to hgh 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjuanb1

d2r2ddd said:


> Mk677 is the best non aas available but always remember to start fm the lowest dosage and increase slowly.



Great advice!
It’s the most cost effective non-AAS product for putting on mass.
The nitrogen retention in the muscles is ridiculous! Great pumps! Strength goes up as well as body weight very quickly! You do bloat but it’s worth the turtle shell stomach for the big increase in muscle size. 12.5mg before bed is my dose now. It cost damn near nothing but gives results like 5ius of HGH.  Hunger is ridiculous!!! Dreams are very vivid!


----------



## docholiday08

Mk677 is great to use as it raises gH levels without raising cortisol levels which can hinder gains!!


----------



## DNA

I got terrible bloating, lethargy, and my resting heart rate was at 105 on 25mgs. After 7 days i looked like shit and felt like shit. I gave it to my wife to try at 12.5mgs a day...and she loved it. I don’t know why I reacted so badly with it. I didn’t even want to try a lower dose after the side effects. My wife lost some body fat and was getting great pumps in the gym from it. She likes it, I hate it!


----------



## jimmy14

DNA said:


> I got terrible bloating, lethargy, and my resting heart rate was at 105 on 25mgs. After 7 days i looked like shit and felt like shit. I gave it to my wife to try at 12.5mgs a day...and she loved it. I don’t know why I reacted so badly with it. I didn’t even want to try a lower dose after the side effects. My wife lost some body fat and was getting great pumps in the gym from it. She likes it, I hate it!


Huh it's crazy right how every body reacts different heard people say the  same thing u said and others love it. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO

jimmy14 said:


> Hey did u get a chance to run mk677 yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk



I have it now but haven't started. I have to get up very early tomorrow so I am going to start it tomorrow night. I have 10mg tabs and will start at 10mg.


----------



## him123

Mk677 might be the best bargain in bodybuilding.  Good luck with your run.  Keep us posted.


----------



## jimmy14

AGGRO said:


> I have it now but haven't started. I have to get up very early tomorrow so I am going to start it tomorrow night. I have 10mg tabs and will start at 10mg.


Ok I'm interested to hear your experience mine wasn't bad I would do it again been actually thinking taking it at night with my gh. 

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## ELIMINATOR

Adds a few lbs of water weight in a couple days for me. However, I do powerlifting, so I dont mind the water weight.


----------



## odin

jimmy14 said:


> Ok I'm interested to hear your experience mine wasn't bad I would do it again been actually thinking taking it at night with my gh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk



I like to do gh pre workout and mk pre bed. I know people who prefer gh in the morning and mk pre bed. Any timing will work though.


----------



## AGGRO

Been on 10mg for about 3 weeks. I have put on about 5 pounds and feel good. The best thing I have noticed is the sleep. I have been having some of the best sleep of my life on this stuff. Everything guys have posted about mk is true for me. Deciding if I should up to 20mg.


----------



## rmtt

When I first started....I jumped right in at 25mg. I don't get the bloating side effects they a lot of people do. I don't even get the lethargy.

I slept great, hunger was insane, and did get some carpal tunnel symptoms through the night.

Felt like I was doing GH again.

Muscle glycogen was extremely enhanced. Muscles were full all day long.

I did contemplate increasing dose....but most studies show diminishing returns above 25mg daily.

Haven't used it in about 3 months...but will be going back on shortly.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO

rmtt said:


> When I first started....I jumped right in at 25mg. I don't get the bloating side effects they a lot of people do. I don't even get the lethargy.
> 
> I slept great, hunger was insane, and did get some carpal tunnel symptoms through the night.
> 
> Felt like I was doing GH again.
> 
> Muscle glycogen was extremely enhanced. Muscles were full all day long.
> 
> I did contemplate increasing dose....but most studies show diminishing returns above 25mg daily.
> 
> Haven't used it in about 3 months...but will be going back on shortly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



It appears a higher dose may suit you. I have just upped to 20mg. I feel good and had a good workout before. I think it's worth buying for the sleep alone but I am also looking much fuller and very happy so far.


----------



## ketsugo

AGGRO said:


> I read a lot how good this stuff is. How many guys have used it on here. What do you notice from it? What dose do you use? I read all the typical gh sides with high water retention. I am thinking saving money by running this and a smaller dose of hgh. Anyone use both on here?





I do and love it . However I think we all respond differently so I always advice never to listen how much another uses or feels. You need to see yourself . Periods I’ve used 4iu -12 iu day of hgh . Never not once ever did I retain water or get tingling in hands that many say . However like my aas cycle got turbo boost so I never cycle without . To me test and hgh form backbone every cycle . I use Mk677 other sarms between cycles but times different ones on


----------

